# New Bermuda field for Hay and Grazing



## jhudsonred (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok guys i will be planting a new bermuda patch about 17 acres for hay and grazing. Mainly grazing but the first cut every year will be hay then turn out cows. Right now there is ryegrass planted on soybean stubble. The field has been planted every year in beans for the last 20 years with occasion corn. We just fertilized the ryegrass in preperation to cut and bale it in may. Then my plan is to disc it up and smooth it out. Spread the bermuda seed with fertilizer together then harrow it in. Anyone see a better way or does this sound ok. Also i dont plan on grazing it till next year. and plan on spreading lime this fall with a ryegrass overseeding on top.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Two things I think I would do different. 1, I'd spread my lime first, then disk it in. The lime will be effective much quicker this way. 2, I'd powder things up with the disk, then plant, then I'd go over it with a packer lightly if possible. Bermuda seed usually doesn't like to be planted deep. (1/4" - 1/2" is enough) Just my 2 cents,,

Best of luck,

Steve


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

You may be better off interseeding a very light dose of sudangrass with the Bermuda to get a quicker start. Sudan is a very good companion crop for Bermuda grass. Also someone correct me if I'm wrong but won't rye take a lot from the soil? Especially for a new stand of Bermuda? That's just what I have heard.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I have heard mixed reports about seeded Bermuda grasses, is it common Bermuda? Gotta love Tift 85 for cattle.....

Either way I will echo what dubltrubl said....apply lime to get Ph up now and disc in, soil samples?


----------



## jhudsonred (Mar 4, 2014)

No soil samples as of yet. Plan on doing some after we cut the rye. Can't at moment because we just fertilized. Don't want mixed results. Yes common Bermuda. It's popular here in Mississippi. Don't know much about tiff here where I'm from.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

jhudsonred said:


> No soil samples as of yet. Plan on doing some after we cut the rye. Can't at moment because we just fertilized. Don't want mixed results. Yes common Bermuda. It's popular here in Mississippi. Don't know much about tiff here where I'm from.


Common is popular everywhere Bermuda grows, and a good grazing grass. Tift 85 is an aggressive (given proper ph and N) high protein forage, has to be sprigged as it has very few viable seeds. I'm with you on the soil test, here we have to add lime (usually a copious amount) every year. This will be the last time you can really lime the field and incorporate, I would get as much as possible into the soil now as future applications will be top dressed......good luck


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

I would lime before you disc. I just put in 30 acres of 85 last spring, best money i ever spent. Thats just me.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

clowers what did that cost you per acre. I need to get 40 acres sprigged here.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I pd about $180pa 7-8 yrs ago n ga


----------



## Ghedg (Apr 3, 2014)

Anyone with experience with Sumrall 007?


----------



## Ghedg (Apr 3, 2014)

Trying to decide between argentine bahaia and Bermuda on newly cleared land. Previously in pine trees. Cleared last year.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ghedg said:


> Trying to decide between argentine bahaia and Bermuda on newly cleared land. Previously in pine trees. Cleared last year.


Probably fairly acidic.....soil tests? Baha'i is too easy to establish, Bermuda a bit harder especially with poor soils....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Ghedg said:


> Trying to decide between argentine bahaia and Bermuda on newly cleared land. Previously in pine trees. Cleared last year.


I am planting some land for pasture. It was once farmed by us but grew up in pines while in the estate. The pH is between 4.8 and 5.2. I have limed and am planting Bahia/Fescue/Clover. I am a Bermuda person at heart and it was hard not to sprig the new ground with Bermuda. Especially since the creek line separates the two fields.

If I was going to do hay only then I would have sprigged.

Since I will graze it for now I went with a blend that would be more productive during the cool seasons we have here.


----------

